

Ask: A post on sites for launch - Shalen

Hi:<p>A few weeks ago someone had posted a list of websites useful for launching your startup. Unfortunately, I forgot to bookmark it and I&#x27;m unable to find that post. If someone recalls or knows about the post I&#x27;m talking about, I&#x27;ll appreciate if you can please share the link.<p>Thanks,
Shalen
======
pdm55
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6488822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6488822)

~~~
Shalen
Thank you pdm55.

